# Best Ever Country Style Bone-In Ribs (Mojo Criollo)  Smoked & Grilled



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2016)

*Best Ever Country Style Bone-In Ribs *

(Mojo Criollo)  *Smoked & Grilled*


*These were easily the Best CSRs I ever had:*
First of all, I finally found some “Bone-in” CSRs, and they had some Nice Fat in them——All for only $1.29 per pound!!
So I took them all out of the 3 packs, and split them into two batches.
I bagged and froze a Batch, and kept 10 Ribs to smoke & Grill for this Episode.

I used some “Mi Costenita” Mojo Criollo for my Marinade.

*Day #1 (Prepping):*
Put 10 CSRs in a big ZipLock.
Add 1 1/2 Cups of Mojo Criollo (See Pics below).
Put them in the fridge, and flipped every now & then (Total 4 times).

*Day #2 (Smoking & Grilling Day):*
Remove from Bag & Spread out on Smoking Rack. (No Rinse)
Squirt & Spread Yellow Mustard all over top side of Ribs.
Cover all Ribs with Rub (Only one side due to Mrs Bear’s taste buds).

11:15——Preheat MES 40 to 220°. Also fill one Row of AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light.
12:00——Put Rack of CSRs in Position #2 of MES 40, and place Smoking AMNPS on right side of Bottom Rack.
02:30——Put all Ribs in Foil Pan, pour 8 ounces of Apple Juice over Ribs, cover with Doubled Foil, and put back in Smoker.
04:10——Fire up Weber “Q”, and clean when good & hot.
04:30——Pull Ribs from Smoker, and spread them out on Grill.
4:30 to 4:50——Coat both sides of Ribs two times with BBQ Sauce, while flipping on Grill, and continue to flip until they have a nice Sear.
4:50——Remove from Grill.

Take more Pics, add sides, More Pics——EAT (I can’t believe how tasty these ended up!!!)

*BTW: Mrs Bear said these were Great, but a Little Spicy. Can’t be too bad, she’s actually going to eat some Leftovers tonight. I usually get to eat ALL Leftovers!*


Thanks for looking,
Bear




I had to get 3 packs, because the price was Great, and they looked just like what I’ve been looking for.
I opened all 3 packs, split the whole batch in two, kept 10 of them to smoke, and Bagged & Froze the other half for another time:








Here you can see the Price ($1.29)—I still can’t believe that price!!







So I put those 10 in a Big Ziplock to Marinate them in Mojo Criollo:







Here’s a look at that “Mojo Criollo” I used. I put a cup & a half in with the 10 CSRs.
Then put them in the fridge over night, flipping them over every now & then (Total 4 times).







One half hour before Smoking, I put them on a Rack, squirted Yellow Mustard on them, and spread it around (One side only).







Then I coated that one side with Rub. (Only one side because of Mrs Bear’s Taste Buds)







Here they are through the looking glass, getting all warm & happy:







Here’s a better look of them on Rack position #2 in my MES 40:







Here we moved to the Weber “Q”, and started Squirting & spreading some of Mrs Bear’s BBQ Sauce on the first side:







Then flipped them all over & gave them all another coat of BBQ Sauce:







After putting two coats on each side, and flipping them all a few more times to get a good flavored Sear on them, it was time to remove them from the Grill:







I had to be real careful—This plate was Stacked 3 high & FULL !!!







Bear’s First Helping—Best Ever!!!







Oh Boy—Look at All those Leftovers—I can’t wait:







A Visitor stopped in for a Drink from the Bird Feeder, but he didn’t stay for any of those leftovers.
I think he's been keeping a close Eye on ME !!!







A little Blueberry Zucchini Cake for Dessert:







Can’t forget the next morning’s Breakfast:


----------



## gary s (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow !!   Those really look good. I like doing them that way. Those had to be great. I'll have to try your marinade (If I can find it)

OBTW  you need to move around more and that Buzzard won't keep eyeballing you   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice job Bear!

Looks delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2016)

gary s said:


> Wow !!   Those really look good. I like doing them that way. Those had to be great. I'll have to try your marinade (If I can find it)
> 
> OBTW  you need to move around more and that Buzzard won't keep eyeballing you
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Everybody seems to be ignoring this one.

They must think it's the same one I posted a couple days ago.

This one is much better----I'll be adding this one to my Step by Step Index.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great looking ribs Bear! Love mojo pork! 

Points!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 17, 2016)

They look fantastic Bear.
I just found 2 csr's in the freezer.

Maybe this weekend.    Don't think I will go mojo on them.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 17, 2016)

Those look GREAT, John.  CSRs are one of my favorite ribs.  I've never seen that mojo sauce in any of the stores around here, but guess I'll have to keep looking.

As for the buzzard, I sure don't wish you any ill, but I'm VERY glad he's hanging around your place and not mine!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## joe black (Aug 17, 2016)

Bear,  Those ribs look awesome.  I've never done any that way before, but it looks like a really good method.  CSR's are some of our favorites.  Keep 'em coming.   Joe.   :points:


----------



## b-one (Aug 17, 2016)

Those look tasty!


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good Bear! Thats one heck of a price for such a tasty meal.

Nice job, thanks for sharing.













Daauum Your Makin Me Hungry.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 18, 2016)

Bear, good looking ribs and a great post as always !


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Bear!
> 
> Looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thank You Al !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking ribs Bear! Love mojo pork!
> 
> Points!


Thank You Case!

And for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2016)

c farmer said:


> They look fantastic Bear.
> I just found 2 csr's in the freezer.
> 
> Maybe this weekend. Don't think I will go mojo on them.


Thank You Adam!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Those look GREAT, John.  CSRs are one of my favorite ribs.  I've never seen that mojo sauce in any of the stores around here, but guess I'll have to keep looking.
> 
> As for the buzzard, I sure don't wish you any ill, but I'm VERY glad he's hanging around your place and not mine!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

I'm kinda getting tired of that Bird following me around!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bummed (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow those look incredible, before I smoked I used to make those in the crock pot.  I will definitely be trying them this way!


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice smoke...point worthy Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2016)

b-one said:


> Those look tasty!


Thanks!

Bear


Joe Black said:


> Bear, Those ribs look awesome. I've never done any that way before, but it looks like a really good method. CSR's are some of our favorites. Keep 'em coming. Joe.


Thank You Much Joe!!

These were definitely Tasty!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 19, 2016)

I think with a little more practice, You will get them Right !!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    LOL

Still rainy here in East Texas we sure needed it. Be gone a couple of days

Going to Arkansas for a visit,   Wish I had some of your CSR's to take with me,

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks good. You certainly have a variety of flavors layered on those CSRs...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks good, thanks for spreading the word about mojo sauce. I use the Badia brand. Sour citrus, salt and herbs especially garlic. Perfect for pork and chicken.

Oh if I could snap my fingers and charter a bus to take us to Miami FL for grocery shopping. We could stop for lunch at Pollo Tropical.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looking good Bear! Thats one heck of a price for such a tasty meal.
> 
> Nice job, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thank You John!

Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, good looking ribs and a great post as always !


Thanks CM !!

Appreciate that !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2016)

Bummed said:


> Wow those look incredible, before I smoked I used to make those in the crock pot. I will definitely be trying them this way!


Thanks Bummed!

Bear


hardcookin said:


> Nice smoke...point worthy


Thank You Much!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 20, 2016)

That looks real tasty Bear, nice cook !  That bread looks great too !   :drool


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> I think with a little more practice, You will get them Right !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

Have a Safe Trip & a Great Time!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. You certainly have a variety of flavors layered on those CSRs...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!

They were Great !!

Bear


BlueWhisper said:


> Looks good, thanks for spreading the word about mojo sauce. I use the Badia brand. Sour citrus, salt and herbs especially garlic. Perfect for pork and chicken.
> 
> Oh if I could snap my fingers and charter a bus to take us to Miami FL for grocery shopping. We could stop for lunch at Pollo Tropical.


Thank You Blue!!

Sounds like Fun!

This Mojo actually came from Florida in a Christmas Gift Exchange!

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 21, 2016)

If you have a choice among brands of mojo, read the ingredients and compare. Some have citric acid and some have real citrus juice.

Hmm, I wonder, what about a DIY mojo? (he posts without googling it first) Garlic waits in my kitchen alongside habanero peppers.Heck I have a lemon waiting for something to do. I could make a sauce that no one else in the world would eat.


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2016)

Wonderful CSR's and you are a considerate guy to cater to Mrs Bear's tastes.

Points!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Wonderful CSR's and you are a considerate guy to cater to Mrs Bear's tastes.
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

She deserves it, after putting up with The Bear for nearly 48 years!!

And these were still the Best CSRs EVER !!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> If you have a choice among brands of mojo, read the ingredients and compare. Some have citric acid and some have real citrus juice.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder, what about a DIY mojo? (he posts without googling it first) Garlic waits in my kitchen alongside habanero peppers.Heck I have a lemon waiting for something to do. I could make a sauce that no one else in the world would eat.


Yeah--I never see them around here, but I noticed there's a lot of recipes on the Internet.

And like I said, This stuff I used here was from Florida on a Christmas Gift Exchange.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks real tasty Bear, nice cook ! That bread looks great too !


Don't know how I missed this one!!

Thank You Justin!!

It was Tasty, and I keep telling her that tastes more like Cake than Bread!!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------

